# South New Jersey Liveaboards!?



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

For the life of me I can't find any Marinas inside this box that has docks that allow liveaboards...Well, i found one place but its really expensive.

Am I S.O.L. in terms of finding any areas inside this box?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

In the box;

Delaware City Marina DE
Anchorage Marina Essington PA

They may not advertise as liveaboard marinas, but they both have liveaboards 12 months a year.


----------



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

Ulladh said:


> In the box;
> 
> Delaware City Marina DE
> Anchorage Marina Essington PA
> ...


I believe I actually came across both on Google maps and didn't see anything advertised.

Thanks!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you check Hancock harbor marina neat the Bait Box on the Cohansey? 

Money Island?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Hancock Harbor has liveaboards but with no wind protection across the wetland, it can be very cold in the winter, and a long walk or bike ride to the nearby very small town of Greenwich. In the spring, summer and fall this is one of my favorite marinas.

Delaware City Marina is in the old C&D canal, in a small historic town with restaurants, bars, a small convenience store and bus service to Wilmington DE. Also not far from I 95 and the Delaware Memorial Bridge. Good well kept bathrooms with showers and laundry.

Anchorage Marina Essington PA with wake protection provided by Little Tinicum Island is close to Philadelphia International Airport, bus service to the airport and south Philadelphia, with connections by train to center city Philadelphia and not far from Commodore Barry and Walt Whitman bridges. OK bathrooms and laundry. A few small convenience stores, but some distance to larger stores.


----------



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

Tempest said:


> Did you check Hancock harbor marina neat the Bait Box on the Cohansey?
> 
> Money Island?


Not sure if I Came across those but from the many I've looked at none mentioned anything about liveaboards. Ill check those out too

Thanks


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

X-Files I'm not sure many places will advertise for liveaboards. It's often one of those things you might have to negotiate


----------



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

Tempest said:


> X-Files I'm not sure many places will advertise for liveaboards. It's often one of those things you might have to negotiate


Really?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Delaware City has 4 full time live aboards and us, we are there every other week.

Above description is accurate.

We like it cause it is quiet and there is a lot of nature around. In the few years we have been there we have seen seals and we have a resident beaver. Lots of birds. Mostly older folks, retired or semi retired.

We can get some ice in the winter, fair current in the canal. Doesn't seem to hurt the boats, even the plastic ones.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Tempest said:


> X-Files I'm not sure many places will advertise for liveaboards. It's often one of those things you might have to negotiate





X-Files said:


> Really?


Most places will even tell you over the phone that they don't allow live aboard. Many places will allow or as I was told in more than one place "we don't allow live aboard so we will just say you are around a lot." You kind of have to treat it like an interview. Show up in person well dressed. They want to avoid derelict boats.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

X-Files said:


> Am I S.O.L. in terms of finding any areas inside this box?


That's a pretty good size box you have there. Unfortunately all of it is in the "damn cold" belt. If you are working north near Philadelphia a berth in southern Smyrna, Delaware won't do much good, or vice versa. 
Are you really stuck in the box? 
The next box down (same distances north to south) gets you somewhat warmer (stretching to the Norfolk, Va. - ish area). One more box gets you to liveable year round with only moderate winterish discomfort. 
In other words if you are choosing between Philadelphia and Smyrna, Delaware (no reasonable commute between the two) why not be totally unreasonable, and much warmer, call the box anywhere between Philadelphia and Miami, then settle for halfway (Oriental, NC or Beaufort SC) and be happy?
A Philly aside if I may - contentious, cranky and cynical people who actually live in the icebox you outlined (but heavens forbid not I) would simply say "Yes, you are S.O.L." "South Jersey Liveaboard" is an oxymoron. A docked boat in winter in South Jersey is the definition of slow death. (please imagine smiley face, tongue in cheek, irony mask here - I don't really speak emoticon). 
Humans were never intended to live in areas where ice can form around hulls.
Puxatawney Phil ( that evil bastard rodent) called it, six more weeks of misery. Go south fellow sailor. Go south!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

X did you ever find a boat? http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/179874-live-aboard-plan.html#post2443250
If not, dammit, buy mine! I'll even deliver it LOL Oh.. did you learn to sail yet?


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> X did you ever find a boat? http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/179874-live-aboard-plan.html#post2443250
> If not, dammit, buy mine! I'll even deliver it LOL Oh.. did you learn to sail yet?


Hell, if we are talking imaginary boats I can berth a few in my backyard with imaginary warm weather (umbrella drinks delivered each Friday at 5 PM). 
Please provide ample notification before arriving so I can move the unicorn pen to the back pasture.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Doesn't Winters (riverside) have Live aboards?


----------



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

deniseO30 said:


> X did you ever find a boat?
> If not, dammit, buy mine! I'll even deliver it LOL Oh.. did you learn to sail yet?


I don't have a boat at the moment but its only because I haven't found a place to put one. Where I'm at we have a lot of shallow water and low bridges.

Between My dad and grandfather I've gained some knowledge on sailing but haven't actually sailed yet. May not be a popular idea but im planning on learning as I go.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

X-Files said:


> I don't have a boat at the moment but its only because I haven't found a place to put one. Where I'm at we have a lot of shallow water and low bridges.
> 
> Between My dad and grandfather I've gained some knowledge on sailing but haven't actually sailed yet. May not be a popular idea but im planning on learning as I go.


X - we all started off with no experience, and there is no reason you can't get a boat and learn as you go. I'd suggest checking out Active Captain https://activecaptain.com/index.php to help with your marina search, and spend as much time as you can walking the docks and meeting boat owners, looking at boats, etc. Join a sailing club, crew on other people's boats, etc. I'd check out Denise's boat, also!

Good luck with your search.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

X-Files said:


> Really?


I don't know about South Jersey. Here in the north, Hurricane Sandy revealed some interesting things that caused a lot of headaches for many marinas owners and towns.

There were a fair number of boat owners who never bothered to register their vessels. They'd just leave the old registration numbers on. My guess is that they also had no insurance. When these boats ended up in the fields, on roads, sitting on RR tracks or sunk in their slips, The owners just walked away and couldn't be traced. When the marina was able to track down the registration numbers through the DMV, it would turn up a previous owner.
leaving the marinas to dispose of the derelicts.

I'm not saying that you would do anything like that. But Marinas learned alot of lessons in Sandy. They want copies of registrations, licenses and insurance on file. before they even sign a contract with someone. This was something they always stated, but were often lax in following up on. No longer.

Many will tell you that they don't allow livaboards, If you have never been a customer, and they don't know you or haven't seen the boat. A fair number of NJ marinas are family owned, clubs or municipal marinas. Before most of them agree to liveaboards they'll want to know who you are. It's often about building relationships.

Living aboard in NJ in winter is a real challenge. I don't know anyone that keeps water on to the slip. So you have to lug it. If there are power outages, you'd want to have a generator handy for bilge pumps etc. You'd need a plan for maintaining heat for yourself, if not electrical, what? Docks and decks get snowed on and ice covered. Fall in the water in the middle of the night and you're a goner.

Learning how to sail would be a good start.

If you're not detered and have the money, I'd seriously look at Denise's boat. It's well built and well taken care of.

Good luck in your quest.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

X-Files said:


> For the life of me I can't find any Marinas inside this box that has docks that allow liveaboards...Well, i found one place but its really expensive.


Since you don't yet own a boat I'll answer for those that follow who do, including you when you have one. Go sailing. Buy a boat. You can ALWAYS work something out short term.



Tempest said:


> X-Files I'm not sure many places will advertise for liveaboards. It's often one of those things you might have to negotiate


Exactly.



miatapaul said:


> Most places will even tell you over the phone that they don't allow live aboard. Many places will allow or as I was told in more than one place "we don't allow live aboard so we will just say you are around a lot." You kind of have to treat it like an interview. Show up in person well dressed. They want to avoid derelict boats.


Also exactly.

I've lived aboard in a number of places that "don't allow liveaboards" without dropping to the level of a sneakaboard. What has worked for me is to clean up, dress nicely, clean up the car/truck/whatever, and take pictures of my boat. I make an appointment to talk about a slip and meet with the manager.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> Doesn't Winters (riverside) have Live aboards?


Denise, when we were at Winters there were folks who stayed aboard weekends but I don't remember any true liveaboards. We left for the Jersey shore in '08 so that may have changed.

I think Dredge Harbor had one or two back then...


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

X

Every boat owner was once not a boat owner, and everyone now sailing was once never sailing.

First find out if you like sailing; take some sailing courses at a sailing school.

Talk in person not online with people at a marina who sail, beg for help and advise.
After a while you will know yourself if you want to sail, and if you want to liveaboard.

Think of this as your goal for this summer.


----------



## X-Files (Dec 17, 2014)

All that have replied, I really appreciate the answers! They have been very informative thus far and look forward to hearing more. 

Part of my due diligence is asking questions that I can't learn from reading a book...Especially the Sandy part Tempest. I was also not aware of the Liveaboard (Wink Wink) situation in some areas or the fact they don't advertise it. Good information to be aware of before buying a boat considering my future plans. 

Basicly everyone is saying to buy the boat, dock it, get a taste of the liveaboard
lifestyle, then get in good with a marina and see if I can develop an "understanding"


----------

